
Show HN: A (simple) virtual whiteboard for remote tutoring - news_to_me
https://whiteboard.zjm.me/
======
news_to_me
Some notes from the about page (in case these aren't super clear):

\- Strokes are synced across devices

\- Home page is a "public" lobby without history

\- "Private" rooms remember what's written on them (button in top right)

\- Supports Apple Pencil on the iPad Pro

